# NDSU Waterfowl Club?



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I saw a sign today about a new Waterfowl club at NDSU. I was wondering if anybody from this site is associated with it. The sign I saw was on Sudro Hall, and there was a meeting time in the middle of October. Anyone have more info about this?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If I remember correctly, Doug Panchot started it. I was in the club, as was MRN from memory. A very good extracurricular activity.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I believe the October date is an error - it should be September.
17th? 7:00pm? Stevens?
Ya, Panchot got it started up back in his college days...

Send me a pm if you want more info.

M.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Just curious what you guys do for waterfowl club? Just get together and BS about waterfowl hunting? I might be interested.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Partly get around and BS. Partly make contact with folks who do the same things. They usually try to get some wardens or folks in to talk about stuff.
Sometimes get a good caller to run a calling clinic, or hunting clinic. Last year one of the guys went legislative and wrote the bill that allowed NR college students to buy a Res. Lic. Should serve a lot of college students well for years to come.

They have helped band birds, do the wood duck house thing.

Really limited only by the ideas and efforts of those in the club.

Hope you join. Contribute. Good caller? run a calling clinic - whatever. Know how to flock heads - teach others. Heck one year a few folks wanted to make cows for "cowing snows" - they got together and did it.

M.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, i had thought about seeing what the waterfowl club was all about too. Maybe i'll catch teh meeting if i'm not to busy tonight.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I might be in for that. We don't have to give away hunting spots do we?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

HaHa, from what I hear, some members have been strapped down and put under and intense light, being probed for hunting spots.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Did anyone go to that meeting last night? I have a test today and had to hit the books and such. If you did, give me a reply on what it's all about.


----------

